# The Q1 visa



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Brief outline:

I came to China 2003 to teach, married a local (Guangdong) Chinese in 2004 and have lived and worked here ever since.
However I did retire 3 years ago and therefore have held a family visa ever since that time.
Under the old system (pre July 2013) this was called and L visa, but now it has been renamed Q1/Q2.

The last time I renewed my L visa I was told by my friendly PSB officer that next year I would have to go to Hong Kong and return on a tourist visa, then subsequently I could continue with my family visa once the tourist visa expired,

Does anyone know if this bizarre carry on is still in practice now that we have the all new Q1 visa which apparently can be issued for up to 3 years?

Also any tips on getting a tourist visa from Hong Kong would be most welcome.

Regards:fingerscrossed:


----------

